# Vote for your selected name #5



## antonherbst (3/12/17)

We have the following billet box to select a name for.
@Christos owner of this RPG BB asked for a female name and these were the names that were nominated. He will have the final choice of the selected name thou.

Rooi Gevaar
Violet
Maleficent
Khaleesi
Sani
Pillet Box
Amy Winehouse



This is just a voting poll and will close, 72 Hours from now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/12/17)

Hi @antonherbst I'm rather puzzled by these naming polls and I'd appreciate it if you could answer my questions.

1. You are always the one conducting the poll on behalf of the owner of the BB. You're doing a fine job, but why can't the person conduct the poll him/herself?

2. Where do you get the names from? Do you create them? Very creative if that's the case, which might be why peeps ask you to come up with names?

3. Why would anyone want to name their BB? Do peeps usually name their devices (or vices!) or is it only BBs that get special treatment?

I'm looking forward to your reply!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (3/12/17)

Hooked said:


> Hi @antonherbst I'm rather puzzled by these naming polls and I'd appreciate it if you could answer my questions.
> 
> 1. You are always the one conducting the poll on behalf of the owner of the BB. You're doing a fine job, but why can't the person conduct the poll him/herself?
> 
> ...



Hi @Hooked 

1. Myself and @TheV named our BB when I still owned one. And from there it turned into a fun forum thing. Some REO owners did this back in the day still do it but since the BB has taken over the general good mod device i thought it would be fun to do as they are amazing devices.

And since I started the thread I do the homework on the thread. 

2. I wish I could take all the credit for the names but the forum members can all nominate names, that is then made into these kinds of polls to vote for the name.

3. The original thread is only for billet boxes but we do not discriminate against any mod and you are welcome to join in on the fun of a named vape mod.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/name-your-billet-box-original-clone.t43331/

You are welcome to have a look at the above link to see the fun we have had so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> Hi @Hooked
> 
> 1. Myself and @TheV named our BB when I still owned one. And from there it turned into a fun forum thing. Some REO owners did this back in the day still do it but since the BB has taken over the general good mod device i thought it would be fun to do as they are amazing devices.
> 
> ...



@antonherbst Thanks for taking the trouble to answer my questions. I have taken part in the poll before and will continue to do so, but if I wanted a name for a BB or anything else, I would prefer to name it myself  I've never been one for crowd-decisions lol


----------



## antonherbst (5/12/17)

A rainy tuesday morning bump.


----------



## TheV (5/12/17)

*Violet*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (5/12/17)

Amy!


----------



## antonherbst (5/12/17)

Maleficent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (5/12/17)

*Khaleesi*


----------



## antonherbst (7/12/17)

TheV said:


> *Violet*



@Christos it was always gonna be Violet from the start. Cograts on the name.


----------



## Christos (7/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> @Christos it was always gonna be Violet from the start. Cograts on the name.


Thanks for the fun guys.

Amy and myself are very happy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (8/12/17)

@TheV. Amy was chilling in the violet coloured garden

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV (8/12/17)

Christos said:


> @TheV. Amy was chilling in the violet coloured garden
> View attachment 115716


Oh snap!





Elizabeth approves!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (8/12/17)

TheV said:


> Oh snap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You spelt Amy wrong

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (8/12/17)

Christos said:


> You spelt Amy wrong


You spelt Violet wrong. Elizabeth is spelt just fine thanks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

